# Stoeger 2000 right to left-hand safety conversion?



## Poo Bear (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anybody know if and how this is done . . . that is, how to reverse the safety on a Stoeger 2000 from right-handed to left-handed?

I read on another forum that it was super easy but that is all the guy said. Somebody else mentioned it was like changing the Binelli. The safety is behind the trigger on the trigger guard.

Does anybody know?


----------



## Poo Bear (Mar 5, 2009)

Poo Bear said:


> Does anybody know if and how this is done . . . that is, how to reverse the safety on a Stoeger 2000 from right-handed to left-handed?
> 
> I read on another forum that it was super easy but that is all the guy said. Somebody else mentioned it was like changing the Binelli. The safety is behind the trigger on the trigger guard.
> 
> Does anybody know?



OK, maybe I'm not sayin' this right . . . I just bought a brand new Stoeger 2000 and the safety is one of them right-handed things that you push thru the trigger guard. I can't get to it with my left hand without moving more than I want to. I want to be able to push it from the left side. Seems like it could be turned around. 

What do you reckon?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't know what to tell you.  Not familiar with the Stoegers.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 9, 2009)

Beretta owns Stoeger, and the Beretta safety can be reversed with a small screwdriver or penknife.  All the gunsmiths I know do it for free.

Here's the instructions for a 391 with good pictures, maybe that will help.

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=101242


----------



## Poo Bear (Mar 22, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Beretta owns Stoeger, and the Beretta safety can be reversed with a small screwdriver or penknife.  All the gunsmiths I know do it for free.
> 
> Here's the instructions for a 391 with good pictures, maybe that will help.
> 
> http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?t=101242



Thanks, .25-06 . . . at least I think a thanks is due. The sight you referred me to is currently down.

I hope you are right about the modification. A guy on another website said it was dead easy but did not explain why or how.


----------

